# TSA Careers for Veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

With federal benefits, competitive wages and opportunity for growth / advancement, you might consider TSA. Opportunities are nationwide.

as of 2/2/2016 these locations are highlighted:

Austin TX
Oklahoma City OK
Albuquerque NM
Billings MT
Little Rock AR

other openings in Alaska, Idaho, Colorado, the Dakotas and elsewhere.

to learn more http://tsajobs.tsa.dhs.gov

phone: 877-872-7990

or

text: 95495

good luck!


----------

